
Please Put the MacBook Air Out of Its Misery - valiant-comma
https://gizmodo.com/please-put-the-macbook-air-out-of-its-misery-1830027302
======
tannhaeuser
The Air might be outdated, but it's still the only Apple notebook left with a
non-glare screen and a usable keyboard.

